
Creating a book on Leanpub now costs $99 - pwaring
https://leanpub.com/pricing
======
petercooper
This is going to be psychologically difficult for users to stomach, I suspect.
I'm surprised they didn't instead say they'd just take the first $99 of sales
- that would put off far fewer people and unless the average book fails to
sell more than a handful of copies, it shouldn't take much longer to collect
the revenue.

~~~
pwaring
Depends how long it takes to write a book - I could create one today but not
finish writing it for 12 months.

------
DrScump
"After the author royalties, PayPal fees and chargeback costs, our gross
margin on the storefront is about 8%..."

I'm surprised they accept Paypal at all, given that Paypal offers no seller
protection for anything but tangible goods via tracked shipping.

